# What filter for this setup?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of filter should I use for this setup? It's around 75 gallons and it's divided into 3 and it has holes for input and output (includes the hoses that joins all 3 inputs to one hose and all 3 outputs to another hose, Is a canister filter capable of supporting these tanks just like any other tank?

Thanks in advance

-Philip


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I recommend Dual Cannister for any tank 50g or over. The reason is that when you need to service/clean your cannister you run the risk of loss of biofilter capacity. Running dual cannisters saves your livestock from a filter crash that can kill your fish.

If you can't afford two cannisters, then run one cannister and one HOB.

W


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is each partition in the 75 gallon tank completely sealed (i.e. water will not leak from one partition to the next)? 

If so, you could probably run a filter on each partition, treating each like a separate aquarium.

Putting a single filter on all three would work, but you will get issues with uneven flow in each partition. This may or may not be a problem, depending on how the partitions were designed.

For example, if the partitions do not leak (completely sealed), and you run one filter, if (say) the output of partition 1 is blocked, the water level will decrease in partition 1 (as the output for partitions 2 and 3 are unblocked). This will cause the water levels in partitions 2 and 3 to increase, but if there is an overflow designed, then water will simply fall back into partition 1, etc. This may or may not be desirable, depending on what you are using the aquarium for.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sealed completely, I guess this isn't what I'm really looking for, thanks darkblade. http://s835.photobucket.com/albums/zz274/Hiroyushi/?action=view&current=DSC07347JPG.jpg


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

would something with a spray bar work to maintain flow in all three sections?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

not unless you got a spray bar for each section, they are completely isolated so fish can't get from one section to the other, also it's sealed so it's technically 3 tanks. I decided to just get a smaller setup for QT (around 10-15 gallons) and another 20-30 gallon for raising fry.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

That set up is great! overflows built with return pumped already

All you need is a sump(tank or plastic bin), a DIY wet/dry with a return pump and you have a 80+ gallon system for QT/breeder and more. The size of the setup will keep the water stable and if you need to treat, just block on section and put a sponge filter in there.

This would be even better for a shrimp colony as you can select and isolate them in there.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess i can section it out that way. Btw, how big of a sump would I need for this?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Won't matter, the sump in this case is just to house the filter system for the section. 10g tank will do fine or if you want to increase water volume, I would use a 26 plastic (food grade) bin. You can get that for like $10. You don't really even need a wet/dry system but it's the cheapest. Any filter filtering the sump will filter the whole system if the filter is large enough (AC110, emperor 400, etc)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Can you post me a link to this sort of stuff? I have never touched sumps/dry wet systems.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Trickle or Wet/Dry Filters
http://www.firsttankguide.net/trickle.php

I had planned to do this to my tank to increase it from a 29g to 50g but didn't want to drill it and overflow boxes are pricey. That tank of yours is all set up. The most expensive part you need is a pump. When you think about 3 filters for 3 sections, the price isn't much different


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Also, put some floss into the wet/dry system and it's be a mechanical filter to take care of all the dirt.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rather divide a larger tank and have seperate filtration system in each, I can have totally different biotopes in each. Looks like I need to pass on this setup, if anyone wants it, I can link them to the ad. I believe it's $75


----------

